# Please send your prayers and thoughts to my friend...



## WantingABubba

Removed for privacy reasons x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

So sorry for your friends loss :hugs: 

Your in a difficult situation because I know I wouldn't want a baby especially a newborn anywhere near me after I lost my son, even now 11 weeks after my little boy was born the thought of someone bringing their baby to see me is horrible.

Try slip away for 30 mins after you've nursed, your friend needs support but not a baby round her now. 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am so sorry also. I agree with the above poster, it took me 2 years just to be able to be in the presence of a newborn :cry: That is the very last thing she can handle right now. You sound like a wonderful friend she will appreciate it, believe me :hugs:


----------

